
We sell advertising, not search results – Google - eitland
http://archive.md/fiK4E
======
pushcx
For context, I think this was reposted from my comment on an earlier
discussion on Google continuing to blur the line between ads and results:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22108540](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22108540)

------
zenincognito
Not sure who to trust or to trust anyone at all. All of these companies are
run based on investor expectations and rarely by ethos. One bad quarter and an
influx of changes that blur the line betweek ethical and criminal.

Whatever they are doing, the web is becoming more close doors. Get ready to
pay for everything including access to websites.

~~~
danielrpa
Is that necessarily a bad thing? For centuries we've had to pay to access
content and products. Many people, if not most, are starting to not want to
trade their data for these; thus we go back to the original business model of
trading them for money.

